# Cruise Control on 1996 Altima not working



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

I tried using my cruise control on my 1996 Nissan Altima and it didn't work today. The last time i used it was on an out of town trip in July. It work fine then, but for some reason it does not want to work anymore. If anyone has an idea as to what it might be, please let me know. Any suggestions are appreciated,

Thanks
Eddie


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Check all your fuses?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Does the cruise light turn on when the button for the power is depressed and does the cruise light come on when the cruise is engaged at speed?

Troy


----------



## 93GXEracer (Sep 26, 2004)

Eddie57 said:


> I tried using my cruise control on my 1996 Nissan Altima and it didn't work today. The last time i used it was on an out of town trip in July. It work fine then, but for some reason it does not want to work anymore. If anyone has an idea as to what it might be, please let me know. Any suggestions are appreciated,
> 
> Thanks
> Eddie




i have a similar problem with my 93 atl, the cruise light flashes only when i hold the accel res. button before i hit the cruise button.


----------

